# CMS HCC Risk Model 2013-2014+ESRD



## Errika Jenkins CPC (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anyone have or know where I can obtain an Excel file that is an HCC model 70-79 crosswalk with ESRD included for Medicare Risk Adjustment coding?

Thank you


----------



## dbarton (Oct 3, 2013)

here is the link. I'm not sure whether links work in these posts, but you can copy it into your browser. you want the file "2014 Initial ICD-9-CM Mappings"

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Health-...4.html?DLPage=1&DLSort=0&DLSortDir=descending

Diane


----------



## cedesvaras (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, can anyone please tell me when the HCC 2014 model will take effect? Like for example I know now that morbid obesity (278.01) is now an HCC for 2014~But starting when in 2014? Jan. 1st 2014? HELP

Also, does anyone know where we can find/ train for the ICD-10 HCC model? I've looked around but I have not seen anything. Please and thank you everyone


----------



## jciriello (Jan 30, 2015)

ICD-9
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Health-...4.html?DLPage=1&DLSort=0&DLSortDir=descending

ICD-10
https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Health...cRateStats/Risk-Adjustors-Items/Risk2015.html


----------

